# شرح بالتفصيل استخراج جواز سفر بحرى (10/2012)



## sharq55 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*شرح بالتفصيل استخراج جواز سفر بحرى*
​بتاربخ 10/10/2012
* أولا: المستندات و الأوراق المطلوبة:*
*1- صورة من البطاقة الشخصية + الأصل للاطلاع*
*2- أصل و صورة من شهادة الميلاد*
*3- أصل و صورة من شهادة المؤهل الدراسي*
*4- أصل و صورة من شهادة التجنيد*
*5- عدد 8 صور حديثة صغيرة*
*6- فيش و تشبيه باسم التفتيش البحري (أصل+2صورة)*
*7- اقرار بعدم العمل بالحكومة أو القطاع العام (هتلقية با مع واحد واقف بيكمل الورق وباخد 5 جنية )*
*8- ملف لحفظ الأوراق*
*ثانيا: الذهاب للتفتيش البحري بالإسكندرية (باب 22) يتم عمل طلب لدخول التفتيش البحري لاستخراج جواز سفر بحري عن طريق*
*1- تصوير الفيش الجنائي*
*2- طلب بدخول الميناء** (هتلقيه عند البنات بتع مكنات التصوير)*
*3- الذهاب الى الرتبة المختصة وامضاء الطلب ثم في الغرفة المجاورة تسلم الطلب ومعة طوابع بجنية + 3 جنية (هتلقيها مع ناس قاعدة على الكبرى مش بعيد هيا يا دوب 100 متر بس )** وبعدين بتسلم وتنتظر التصريح لما يطلع *
*4- الذهاب لباب 22 وتبرز التصريح وتدخل ثما تركب تكس من داخل المينا وتذهب الى باب (1) مكتب التفتيش البحري .(كدة اسرع من انك تطلع وتركب اى مشروع من برا ومن جوا المينا التكس مش هياخد غير 2 جنية فقط )*
*5- يتم تسليم الورق ولو فى اى حاجة نقصة هتلقى ناس برا هتكملهالك وتسلم الورق وبعد كدة تنتظر شويا لما ينادى عليك الموظف ويقلك تروح تدفع رسوم استخراج الجواز حوالى 27 جنية مصري*
*6- يتم تقديم الأوراق من يوم الأحد حتى الخميس*
*7- تأخذ ايصال احمر وتخلى معاك وتحافظ علية علشان دة الى هتستلم بية الجواز وبعد كدة الذهاب للمستشفى البحري برأس التين *
*ثالثا: الكشف فى المستشفى البحري*
*1- يتم الكشف يوم الأحد والثلاثاء و الخميس من الساعة 8 حتى 3 عصراً*
*2- يتم دفع رسوم حوالى 227 جنية مصري*
*3- يتم عمل الكشوفات الأتية*
*أ‌- رسم قلب*
*ب‌- تحليل سكر*
*ت‌- تحليل كحوليات*
*ث‌- تحليل مخدرات*
*ج‌- قياس النظر*
*ح‌- تحليل فيروسات الكبد*
*خ‌- تحليل الايدز*
*يتم الاتصال بالتفتيش البحري بعد 10 أيام من تاريخ الكشف على الأرقام الأتية لمعرفة النتيجة:*
*03 4802938 - 03 4802031*


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 سبتمبر 2012)

مرحبا بيك عضو جديد وشكرا على هذا الطرح الرائع

​


----------



## sharq55 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكراً على الترحيب اخى Eng-Maher بارك الله فيك 
واحب اضيف شيء جديد ​اليوم وبعد مرور ثمانيا ايام اتصلب بالتفتيش البحرى على الارقام الموضحة اعلى فى الموضوع والحمد للة قلى نتيجة الكشف الطبى لاائق وسئلت على معاد استلام الجواز قلى بعد 20 يوم من انهردا اليى هوا يوافق 18/9/2012
واى جديد سيتم اخبارك بة 
*


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا انا مهندس ميكانيكا أريد ان أعرف بإختصار فائدة الجواز هل هي لمن يريد العمل في البحر فقط أم له فوائد أخري


----------



## mody_4love (6 أكتوبر 2012)

فعلا انه فقط للعمل في البحر و ليس له فائده اخري


----------



## kemoledo (14 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحت عايز أعرف هو أصل شهادة التخرج وشهادة الجيش هياخدوها ولا للاطلاع فقط ؟


----------



## hawk5 (9 يناير 2013)

مشكووور 
وليا سؤال 
لو انت مهندس كهربا باور ايه فرصه انك تشتغل فى البحر 
شكرا على الاطاله


----------



## عوض عبدالجابر (9 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا ليكم جدا


----------

